# Pigeon Found--Owner doesn't want her back!



## idtwinsmom (Aug 25, 2013)

Please help. This sweet pigeon has ben living on my deck for a week now. I located the owner and have spoken with him and his wife twice. They are not interested in making the 45 min. drive to pick her up. She's healthy and able to fly well, she's just decided this is her home now. She's very sweet, let's us pet her and eats out of our hands. Sadly, I have two dogs who want nothing more than to gobble her up, so I really can't keep her much longer. Is there a way to contact other racing clubs to see if they want to take this sweet girl into their flock? Thanks!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Thank you for caring, but you need to catch the bird as it is a sitting duck for a predator attack. Also, no one can help this until the bird is contained.

It is used to being fed and housed, it is not wild. We can help find it a home, you can post in the adoption section-but please catch.

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f20/1...s-incl2cnd-step-post-your-location-38776.html

Shame on the owner, he took the risk of his birds getting lost when releasing them and now refuses to be responsible for it. Could you please post the contact info? Thank you.

*


----------



## idtwinsmom (Aug 25, 2013)

Thanks! I should have mentioned that. I put her in an old dog crate last night, so she's contained. She's in Medina, OH. I will post in the adoption section also.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Other racers wouldn't really want her either, as she is trained to the other guys loft. But seeing as she got lost or whatever, they wouldn't want that either. 
I agree with Sky...............Shame on the owner! Not all racers are like that, but the ones who are make all look bad. Some view their birds as just another number, and inanimate object. People like that shouldn't be allowed to own a living animal. Like to drop him out in the middle of nowhere and let him find his way home.............................Or Not!


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

A picture may help. I can see if there is anyone in that area who wants her.


----------



## chinbunny (Mar 1, 2010)

A show breeder in the area would take her


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

chinbunny said:


> A show breeder in the area would take her



Why would they want the bird? Maybe someone who has them as pets or rescue would take the bird.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Jay3 said:


> Why would they want the bird? Maybe someone who has them as pets or rescue would take the bird.


Maybe to pair up with a spare show bird and use as feeders, maybe to help the show breeds get out and fly, maybe because they want something different in their loft, maybe because they already have a homer that needs a mate....... There are many reasons, I was a show breeder before I raced and I took in a few lost homers simply because I liked the bird.

I am disgraced in the owners here, A 45 min drive is no excuse to not be responsible for their bird which they caused to get lost. Makes me angry, You should ring their club and ask them to take responsibility for the birds. If we loose birds over here we get the transporter to pick them up on the next race.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

I had some birds get lost when our race season was not running and I drove up to Blenheim last weekend to get them, 4 hours there on sat, 4 hours back on sun, meanwhile, the place is having some large earthquakes, I am from chch and we have just come out of 3 years of big quakes, wasn't exactly keen on going up there into more but hey, the birds cannot just be abandoned in any circumstances. Sorry for the rant, I am pissed off, People like this should get tossed out at sea miles and miles away from land, see how they get home.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Didn't realize that people who have show birds would have any use for a regular homer. But I guess they might. Anyway, worth a try. I agree that if a person owns a bird, and it is their fault the bird is out there to begin with, that they should show responsibility for them and retrieve them. To many, they are just another number. That shows a lot of caring on your part that you would go so far to retrieve your birds. Very responsible. There should be more like that.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Jay3 said:


> Didn't realize that people who have show birds would have any use for a regular homer. But I guess they might. Anyway, worth a try. I agree that if a person owns a bird, and it is their fault the bird is out there to begin with, that they should show responsibility for them and retrieve them. To many, they are just another number. That shows a lot of caring on your part that you would go so far to retrieve your birds. Very responsible. There should be more like that.


You are right, I do care about the birds, Even those that don't should be responsible and care about the name and reputations of others racing people and for that reason they should be responsible.

Lots of show breeders have a few pets or homers just to watch fly or use as feeders.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

NZ Pigeon said:


> You are right, I do care about the birds, Even those that don't should be responsible and care about the name and reputations of others racing people and for that reason they should be responsible.
> 
> *Lots of show breeders have a few pets or homers just to watch fly or use as feeders.*


*
*


Well now I know.Thanks.


----------



## Pigeonpuff (Sep 5, 2013)

I am getting pigeons soon... could you please post a picture? There's a chance I could take it.


----------



## chinbunny (Mar 1, 2010)

Jay3 said:


> Why would they want the bird? Maybe someone who has them as pets or rescue would take the bird.


You do not want a rescue taking in breeders birds. many of them are already anti breeder & hate breeders. This would just add fuel to the fire. The breeder should take responsibility for the bird. Anyhow, some fair shows will allow breeders to show regular homers. They can be used as breeding birds too.


----------



## Pigeonpuff (Sep 5, 2013)

There are lots of organisations that rescue pigeons, if you can't persuade the owner and you are really in need of a home, they may be able to take it. Just type in "pigeon rescue" and you'll find lots of places to take it. (But if you do, make sure it's a no-kill shelter!!!)

But if you have space and time, pigeons make wonderful pets, and pigeon pants can make them indoor pets....


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

chinbunny said:


> You do not want a rescue taking in breeders birds. many of them are already anti breeder & hate breeders. This would just add fuel to the fire. *The breeder should take responsibility for the bird.* Anyhow, some fair shows will allow breeders to show regular homers. They can be used as breeding birds too.



Don't know what you mean about them being *anti breeder and hate breeders.* But I meant someone who takes in rescues, who has other birds. That would be a good place for him to go. They take in birds because they care about them. Doesn't matter where they came from. If a breeder doesn't want to take responsibility for his birds, then you wouldn't want him to get the bird back.


----------

